# ZTE Warp Connect (sprint mobile wifi hotspot)



## Sherreen (Feb 13, 2018)

I just bought a ZTE Warp Connect mobile wifi hotspot through sprint about a month ago with an unlimited plan. It worked in one spot in our house for a while but for the last few days it couldnt find service. Ive tried resetting it and moving it to different places but so far that isnt working. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd contact Sprint.


----------

